# Mancave basement; help on initial set up



## rorynj (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello all. I am a newbie. I just bought a house and the first project is the mancave. So I apologize for not knowing all the linggo and other stupid questions I will ask. 

Anyway, so I have 2 spaces in my basement. Space 1 has a 42 inch LCD LG TV. And the source is coming from a cable box via an HDMI cable.

What I want to do is split the output from the cable box to the TV in space 1. And a few displays in space 2.

In space 2, I do not have the displays yet. But I am thinking to buy 4 cheap Dell E152FPf 15" LCD flat panel monitors.
1. If the main TV in space 1 is 1080p, and I split from the source (cable box), will it output to the 4 monitors if they cannot broadcast 1080p?

2. Or will I need to get 4 small HDTVs that can do 1080p?

Any better suggestions is welcomed.

Thanks,
Rory


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Rory, welcome to the forum 

I was unsuccessful splitting my cable box hdmi. Comcast seems to have a feature where their cable box knows youve connected a splitter and they disable the hdmi output until you disconnect one of the connected displays, this is a tactic to get you to rent a second cable box. Im not saying this tactic is the case for all cable boxes, and providers, but just putting the bug in your ear in case you run into the same thing. That having been said you can also split the component output, if the hdmi doesnt work, this works for me but does mean the hdmi output on the cable box would have to be disconnected for the component output to work (again, this may not happen to you but it did to me and the money-grubbers I employ as my cable and internet provider) .

A couple things on the tv. First, youll find that 1080p is only available in sizes greater than, iirc 20". So if you have to go small you may not have a choice on your resolution anyway. Second my 19" vizio is 720p but accepts 1080p, so it depends on the display (especially older computer monitors) if it will accept 1080p. I think most nowadays are starting to accept 1080p but it might take some research on your part to verify that. I dont think splitters (that are reasonably priced) will send out different resolutions, something an AVR might do but not splitters that Im aware of.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

TypeA covered your question quite well, so I'll simply add, "Welcome to HTS, Rory!"


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Does the cable box have a component output that is live at the same time as the HDMI? If so, that may be an option if you don't mind running the 3 component video cables and a stereo pair for sound.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

check out Monoprices video splitter options

Audio & Video Splitters
Or use a Wireless HDMI Extender


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Not sure about the one caper 26 linked, but avoid the Rocketfish wireless HDMI extender. They mean it when they say in-room only. And it is finicky - auto input switching rarely works correctly. I end up using the furnished remote to manually switch. Wish I had run the cables instead, and may yet.


----------

